# Picking a good bow or crossbow



## mark_08 (Mar 17, 2010)

Howdy

I haven't shot a bow in quite some time but I'm looking to get back in to it. What are some quality bows or crossbows? I haven't decided which one I wanna get but looking to stay around the $400 to $500 range. Any input is appreciated. 

Thanks,
Mark_08


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Not too sure about crossbows but here is my input for compounds.

Most bow brands are good, otherwise they would be out of business pretty quick.
Fred bear, Mission (Mathews), Parker, Martin, Diamond (bowtech) are good budget brands
Bowtech, Hoyt, and Mathews are the big 3 that are most popular 

But there are other brands that have recently come out that have gained some traction with the big 3. Such as elite archery (probably my next purchase). 

Best thing to do is go to a bow store and test them out. Then you can decide what you like and what fits in your budget. With a budget of 400 - 500 bucks it's do able but you may have to shop around a bit. If you are more familiar with what you like, you can find ready-to-hunt packages on sites like huntersfriends.com

There are some packages there from starting at $479 with arrows, release, bow and all the accessories. Keep in mind when looking at bows you'll need to factor in accessories - arrows, arrow rest, release, sight, bow case, broadheads. 

Good luck and happy hunting! Bow hunting is a lot of fun. I'll pick it over rifle hunting any day of the week unless I'm thinning out the hog population. Then I'll use my ar-15 with night vision for that.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Forgot to mention you can try the used route. Just gotta be on the look out.


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

look at Excalibur Axiom crossbow


----------



## Lookinforfish (Jan 7, 2011)

sac-a-lait said:


> look at Excalibur Axiom crossbow


X2 that is what I bought a month ago. Very accurate. I picked mine new up on eBay. 465 shipped.


----------

